# The Lord's Day is tomorrow!



## AThornquist (May 28, 2011)

I profited from this reminder that tomorrow is the Lord's Day. There will be much celebration to the glory of Christ. Here is the link in case you would like to read a short explanation of why Christians observe the 1st day of the week: Follow my Re-Maker's Example...


----------



## torstar (May 28, 2011)

Can't wait.

Lord's Supper in the afternoon service.

Can't get enough of the means of grace these days...


----------



## Scott1 (May 28, 2011)

As I'm making advance preparations tonight for the sabbath, must admit much on my mind.... need to prepare my mind now, and ask God for grace to keep and delight in what's coming.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (May 28, 2011)

It's only the best holiday of the year!


----------



## jwithnell (May 29, 2011)

Our God has richly blessed us with the sabbath!


----------



## Peairtach (May 29, 2011)

Stepping stones to glory.


----------

